# Has anyone used Lux3 1157 taillight from superbrightled.com?



## Mark_Paulus (Aug 1, 2006)

I was thinking about replacing the tail lights in my 94 corolla, and saw these lux3 based drop-in 1157 replacements from superbrightled.com: http://www.superbrightleds.com/specs/115x-xLX3.htm. Just wondering if anyone else had tried them and can speak to their brightness vs standard incans in real-life use?

Thanks.


----------



## Christoph (Aug 1, 2006)

I just ordered one Mark I had been looking at it for a while and you helped out by bringing it up.They talk very strongly about them. If they are that good it will be plain to see. "Brightest tail light bulb they have ever seen" iirc
Thanks Chris


----------



## s0crates82 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm using them on my E36.

I've got citylights wired in, so I've got a piece of electrical tape over the low wattage pin on the base. Basically converting them to 1156's.

The difference between low and bright isn't staggering, and they'll not shine behind them to the reflector back.

I'd only recommend them if you've got stock turnsignal housings with a textured outer lens. if you've got a clear outer lens, it'll look like there is a single point of light, and you'll suffer for visibility.

i like the lamps for the instant on, the brightness, and the fact that I no longer have the "egg yolk" effect in my lenses.


----------



## Mark_Paulus (Apr 17, 2007)

Christoph said:


> I just ordered one Mark I had been looking at it for a while and you helped out by bringing it up.They talk very strongly about them. If they are that good it will be plain to see. "Brightest tail light bulb they have ever seen" iirc
> Thanks Chris



Hey Chris,

Did you get your taillight, and how do you like it? Any follow-up comments you want to share?

Thanks.


----------

